# Archery Target



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2009)

What is a "Blob" archery target and how do you make one?


----------



## Al33 (Mar 23, 2009)

The way I understand it they are made from a mix of three different chemicals which are fed into a long mixing auger. The mix is then either sprayed directly onto the back of woven carpet fibers or onto a large flat belt to make the backing for carpet which is later glued onto the back of the fibers.

Before the mix can be applied to the carpet it must reach a certain consistency. The mix coming out of the spray before it is ready was originally just sprayed on a concrete floor which created a large blob, thus the name. Someone(s) discovered that these blobs of mix made great archery targets then others got the idea to spray them into boxes or forms. The mix at the excess end of the run was done this way also. I also understand that more oxygen is added for a softer backing which translates into less dense material.

There are many different carpet companies using a variety of similar mixes and there are many more individuals who work in these positions of applying the mix to the carpet that have their own way of doing things. I suspect these positions are rotated out as folks get laid off, quit, promoted, or whatever, consequently, with all these factors involved there is little quality control in some instances. Some will be more dense than others but so far all I have experienced have been great.

They weigh anywhere from 75 to 125 pounds. The ones I get measure 24 X 24 X 12 inches.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 24, 2009)

Some friends of mine from North FLA were up at my hunting cabin during Turkey season 3 years ago, we met " the BLOB archery target Guru " from TENN at a Lowe's parking lot in Macon Ga. in the middle of the night ( 12:30am) and loaded them in the back of a GMC 4x4 of my friends, and my utility trailer. GREAT targets ....boy as that a load of weight driving back to camp. But they last forever.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter (Mar 24, 2009)

Al, Where do you get yours from? About how long will they last?


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought mine at TBG last year.  Great targets.  Tried like heck to get those guys to come down from Tennessee for the TBOF shoot.  They did not want to make the gamble on gas vs sales in the current economy.  Selling and marketing are always gambles, but I do not envy the retail choices people are forced into these days.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 24, 2009)

If we could get enough interest? Let's go in and buy load?  
I wonder what cost would be now?


----------



## schleylures (Mar 25, 2009)

I got one last year fom the TBG shoot. How long will they last? I shoot mine with broad heads three or four times a week,they will last for a while. I would say ten years plus. I paid fifty dollars for mine it is 40 inches around and 26 thick


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2009)

GeorgiaHunter said:


> Al, Where do you get yours from? About how long will they last?



I picked up all my supplier had left yesterday and not sure if he will be able to manufacture more or not at the moment. He no longer works in the carper mill (retired) and many of the mills have shut down with the remaining ones having cut way back on production. All that I was able to get are spoken for at the moment.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 25, 2009)

schleylures target should last for years because the field behind his target catches more than the target does


----------



## bevins587 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anybody still have any of them for sale?


----------



## GeorgiaHunter (Mar 25, 2009)

If someone know of some for sale PM me. I'm looking if they are around 50 bucks.


----------



## schleylures (Mar 25, 2009)

dpoole said:


> schleylures target should last for years because the field behind his target catches more than the target does



If you and muddtfoots would shoot somewhere else i could grow weeds in  the field.


----------



## BOWNUT44 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bubbaforsure said:


> If we could get enough interest? Let's go in and buy load?
> I wonder what cost would be now?



I sell them for $55 for the small and $65 for the large


----------



## BOWNUT44 (Apr 10, 2009)

bevins587 said:


> Anybody still have any of them for sale?



I have both sizes the large one will last you forever I have shot one for ten years.


----------



## BOWNUT44 (Apr 10, 2009)

GeorgiaHunter said:


> If someone know of some for sale PM me. I'm looking if they are around 50 bucks.



I have both sizes of bolbs for sale


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 10, 2009)

DANG- wish i was closer i need a couple of the large ones....from KY to GA is a long haul for a target......LOL


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 10, 2009)

ky_longbow said:


> DANG- wish i was closer i need a couple of the large ones....from KY to GA is a long haul for a target......LOL



Exactly .......where are you located in Ga?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 10, 2009)

Bubba

Calhoun is up I-75 about  60 miles north of Marietta.   It is in the heart of carpet country.  That's probably where they're made


----------

